# New track opened in Groveport, Ohio



## RCR&SC (Sep 13, 2009)

RC Racing & Sports Complex is now open 7 days a week at 7868 Groveport road, Groveport Ohio 43125. Open from 10a.m.-6p.m., 7 days a week - $5.00 for practice daily with racing *Electric & Nitro Saturday's and Sundays.* Racing fees are $10.00 for 1st vehicle and $5.00 for each additional vehicle. Sign up for racing is 2p.m. to 4p.m., with races starting at 4:30.
We're excited to have to stop in and run, we'd love to hear from you!
614.836.5372.:wave:


----------



## nitrohead (Aug 28, 2005)

Do you have a web site?
Is this EN Hobbies?
Is this Offroad?
What classes do you run?


----------

